# ~40wks, and am going to take repeat induction.



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm pretty much looking for kind words here, and am hoping I can find some.

We had planned to UC this baby. Baby then turned breech a week ago. I've done so many breech tilts and inversions, positioning.. swimming.. visualizations, temp, music, and voice coaching.. I've opted for a manual version today. Not usually my first choice.

During all of my attempts to turn the baby, she goes somewhat transverse and pops back up breech after much fuss and flailing of her feet in my cervix. I'm guessing (and this is actually a pretty strong gut feeling) that baby is tangled up in her cord (same reason she probably wouldn't turn anterior when she was posterior). If the version ends up giving baby fetal distress- I'll have an emergency c/s. Somehow I'm content with that and feel that if that happens it will be a cord issue. My gut is telling me that baby probably will not be able to be born vaginally if she remains breech, not because of the breech factor, but because of the gut feeling I have about the cord.

If the version is successful, I've decided to opt for induction. My husband will not UC a breech baby, and though I'd usually put up a fight- I need to respect that. I cannot have this baby go breech again (and in my mind should that happen, the cord issue will be gone), and have a scheduled c/s. Our midwifery practice does c/s for breech. I also had a very real dream the day before baby was confirmed breech that I UCed her and she was born grey, cord not pulsating.. not a very happy dream. I'm not content birthing this baby breech at home and neither is my husband- both of us for different reasons, but still.

So, like I said- I'll opt for induction if baby is able to be moved vertex. Not right away- I'll be using accupressure/puncture and chiropractic techniques to attempt to induce anyhow. If those are successful, I'll birth at home. Not sure about the time window I'm giving myself- I'll be belly binding as well to try and hold baby in place and get her to drop down into my pelvis... but again, not sure how long I'd be giving myself for the accupressure and above mentioned to work. If I can't self induce my labor in my self-given time frame, I'll take an induction which my midwife discussed with me (we were on the phone for an hour about that- she in no way pressured me and I brought it up). And then again- I might NOT feel comfy with UCing if I still have the gut feeling of that cord being there.

Anyways.. I just wanted to share that, and hopefully get a bit of support. Believe me- if things were the way they were two weeks ago, if I'd never had that dream, if baby wouldn't keep bobbing back up flailing her legs after seriously making an attempt to turn herself vertex... I'd still be on with UCing. Possibly even a breech- I'd be more likely to put down my foot with my husband. It's just truly not something I feel comfortable doing in the given circumstance- but is something I would feel comfortable doing given another circumstance. I've just never had a gut feeling this STRONG- about anything.

Thanks if you read that.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the most important thing w/birth is to listen to your instincts & you are I commend that I hope everything turns out great! Well be thinking of you cant wait to hear about your new babe when she finally shows her pretty little self. Good luck!


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure this is so very hard for you, but you are right to trust your instinct. I hope all goes well for you and your precious baby!


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

You're listening to your body, and your heart. That's the most important thing to do in your situation. It's not about having a plan and sticking to do, everything else be damned. You're making decisions based on the best interests of yourself and the baby, and doing what's right for her may be doing the induction to avoid having a c-section, or even having the c-section if need be.

It's also normal to be sad when something you've wanted doesn't go the way you intended, but again, following our childbirth/mothering instincts is why most women UC in the first place, right? While medical interventions are overused and much to commonplace, they do have a place, and there are situations that warrant them, so you shouldn't feel bad about possibly being one of the women who genuinely need an available intervention.

For what it's worth, I have known all along that if this baby were to end up being breech, that's not something I'm comfortable with for a UC, but I know a lot of women feel differently.

I'll be thinking of you today. I hope things go well with the version, and they can get her to flip, and stay that way.


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it is a courageous choice to examine what you're looking at and trust your instinct. We can all be educated and want normal, unhindered births without any intervention of any kind, and some of us are still going to need help. Being willing to accept help we wish we didn't need is a sign of maturity and love for your child.

If your heart is telling you that you need to do this, I would trust that. Good luck! And I look forward to an update.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you are using a combo of science/logic/reason along with intuition & making the best choices for your baby. It sounds to me like you're doing the right thing given your situation. I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Oh Mama I am so sorry you are having to deal with all this. I know it was a long road for you getting here. I think you know better than anyone, and especially since you were preparing to UC, that you should always trust your instincts. Your life is probably crazy right now - This is an understatement to be sure- but wanted to let you know that I fully support your decisions - because I know they are not easy- and will continue to think about you and your sweet little one.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

If gut instinct is telling you there is a cord problem, then why are you trying the version?

I understand going for induction if the version is successful, but based on what you are saying I'd have an awful lot of questions about how they make sure the baby is safe during the version.

I don't believe that we'll always have gut instinct that something is wrong, but I do believe that if we have those instincts we should listen to them and that sometimes that means putting aside other fears, your instincts here may well be telling you that a scheduled c-section might be the best plan.

Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope things go well and you are holding your LO soon.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I hope things go well and you are holding your LO soon.

Yes, this!

Tho I do want to add that once upon a time I knew a mom with a baby who was choosing breech for several weeks. She did lots of things to encourage baby to turn such as you describe--the best that would happen was that baby would start to turn and then pop back into same exact breech position. This occurred a handful of times, til she and her mw started to wonder if maybe there was a cord issue as you describe--sure seemed SOMETHING was holding that baby up! Then, she started to have another symptom that *could* have indicated another form of serious risk for the baby.

A decision was made to get an ultrasound to see if cord and other matters could be clarified, and to get labs drawn to see about the other issue. In the intervening days, mom focussed only on deep relaxation to manage her great anxiety about all of this (like you, she'd had a fairly stressful pregnancy all along, and like you, some of that was related to a prior induction/unpleasant experience). She decided she just had to let it all go, and accept whatever may have to happen for a healthy baby--even if it meant no homebirth, nor even a 'low intervention' hosp. birth. She got very calm about it all, at last.

So she gets the u/s a couple days later--and baby was now vertex! Next day, labs show that she does NOT have any issues that will negatively impact the baby, after all. The homebirth plan was back in action, with one difference--now, this momma knew that if she needed medical help after all, she was ready for it and would be able to manage without losing all control over things. Her whole pregnancy changed for those final couple of weeks, after all her work, effort and research, she laid it all down and relaxed.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

s to you mama! I wish you and your baby a safe and happy delivery where ever and how ever that may be!

Thank you again MsBlack. I think I now know why my LO is hanging out breech.







to both of you!


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

You are most welcome


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

She was born via c-section. She had really wedged herself in good.. during the c/s they even had a bit of trouble getting her out. I'm totally content with my decision. I had gone into labor and was in the hospital, actually the day of the version, I decided on c/s because as I had stated, I wasn't content doing a breech UC. My midwives aren't allowed to do breech vaginal births.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Congrats mama! I was just thinking about you! I am happy to hear that you finally have your little one in your arms. Sending speedy recovery wishes your way.


----------



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! I strongly believe that there is nothing more valuable than the intuition of a pregnant woman!!!

I have one question: what does UC stand for????


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your baby girl!!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks









UC = unassisted childbirth


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mawood* 
Congratulations!!!!! I strongly believe that there is nothing more valuable than the intuition of a pregnant woman!!!

I have one question: what does UC stand for????

Yes ditto to that Mama, and I don't know why but I totally got chills.







Congratulations, and enjoy your babymoon


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new LO! Sorry it didn't go the way you planned. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i wanted to say (but didn't have the chance before) that you absolutely did the UC thing in a perfect way--you listened to your inner voice and did what needed to be done. I felt that really strongly. if i'd written before, you would have gotten my support then too.

I'm so happy that you had a safe birth that you're happy with, and congratulations on your little one!


----------

